# Wirbelrohr - Minusgrade durch Luft :O ?



## werrek (9. Dezember 2013)

Frigid-X Wirbelrohre und Punktkhlung

wie wärs, wenn man damit mal versucht zu kühlen? einstellen, das kalte ende irgendwie ins gehäuse halten oder auf den cpu richten oder so.. xD 

-46° klingt schon verlockend!

ist halt teuer und wohl relativ laut (76db) aber dauerbetriebs- und alltagstauglich!


----------



## der8auer (9. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe hier über die Jahre ja jede Menge Quatsch gelesen, aber das ist wirklich mal etwas interessantes. Ich glaube kaum, dass sich dies als Kühlmethode einsätzen lässt, aber das Prinzip war mir bisher noch nicht bekannt und hört sich sehr interessant an. Bei Wikipedia ist zu lesen, dass dabei bis zu 120 dB enstehen  Silent ist anders.


----------



## werrek (9. Dezember 2013)

ja silent ist wohl was ganz anderes  aber wie gesagt das wäre wenns funktioniert alltagstauglich und wartungsfrei... die dinger kosten bei ebay im schnitt 300 euro  das wäre kostentechnisch doch auf dem level einer sehr guten wakü oder? weiß jetzt nicht genau wie da die preise so sind..


----------



## hodenbussard (9. Dezember 2013)

Ist ja nicht nur das es wenn es so laut ist,das in meinen Augen gar nicht alltagstauglich ist.

120 dB..........da kannst Dir auch eine MiG 23 in den Garten stellen zum grillen^^

Das Prinzip ist schon älter, kenn es beruflich aus ein paar "Großprojekten", nur das es mittlerweile schon so "handlich" ist. *staun*
Zeichne aber mittlerweile nur noch Kühltürme samt Innenleben, das wäre dazu dann Alternative Nummer 2


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Dezember 2013)

der8auer schrieb:


> Ich habe hier über die Jahre ja jede Menge Quatsch gelesen, aber das ist wirklich mal etwas interessantes. Ich glaube kaum, dass sich dies als Kühlmethode einsätzen lässt, aber das Prinzip war mir bisher noch nicht bekannt und hört sich sehr interessant an. Bei Wikipedia ist zu lesen, dass dabei bis zu 120 dB enstehen  Silent ist anders.


 
Das Prinzip ist ähnlich einer Kompressorkühlung oder einer Verflüssigungsanlage (für Luft/Stickstoff/etc.): Entspannung eines komprimierten Gases (hier Druckluft, da das bis zur Verflüssigung komprimierte&gekühlte Kühlmittel bzw. das Arbeitsmedium). Hier wird die entstehende Kälte nur nicht direkt genutzt, sondern um einen zweiten, abgezweigten Luftstrom weiter runterkühlen, als diese allein durch Expansion möglich wäre.
Interessant, dass es sowas gibt und sicherlich praktisch, wenn man eine Leistungsfähige Durckluftanlage installiert hat und gelegentlich punktuell Kälte braucht.
Wenn und Wenn....



werrek schrieb:


> ja silent ist wohl was ganz anderes  aber wie gesagt das wäre wenns funktioniert alltagstauglich und wartungsfrei... die dinger kosten bei ebay im schnitt 300 euro  das wäre kostentechnisch doch auf dem level einer sehr guten wakü oder? weiß jetzt nicht genau wie da die preise so sind..


 
Du vergisst, dass du dazu noch einen Druckluftkompressor braucht, der alles andere als wartungsfrei ist und, für nenneswert Leistung, auch alles andere als klein oder billig sein wird.

Im übrigen steht da nirgendwo etwas von -46 °C. Ich lese 28 bis 45 Kelvin unter Zulufttemperatur, wobei aber schon 80% der Luft für die Kühlung drauf gehen. Leider stehen keine Leistungsdaten dabei, aber wenn man mal davon ausgeht, dass man weiterhin die Kühlleistung eines >200 m^3/h Lüfters haben will (nur halt bei niedrigerer Temperatur), um die stark erhöhte Abwärme beim OC abzuführen, müsste man also um die 20 Kubikmeter Luft pro Minute liefern - auf typischerweise 10 Bar verdichtet. Das geht n bissl übern Bauhauskompressor hinaus.
(Man vergleiche das mal mit nem etwas dickeren PKW-Motor. Die verdichten auf ähnliche Werte und würden bei 4 l Hubraum und 5000 U/min den genannten Druchsatz erreichen)


----------



## Superwip (9. Dezember 2013)

Da man Druckluft braucht ist es wohl die in praktisch jeder Hinsicht schlechtere Alternative zu einer KoKü.


----------



## Speed-E (11. Dezember 2013)

Wir nutzen diese Kaltluft-Düsen zum kühlen unserer Fräswerkzeuge. Im Wirbelrohr, wenn man den Schalldämpfer abschraubt, ist eine Einstellschraube. An dieser kann man einstellen ob man mehr kühle Luft oder mehr Druck haben möchte. 
Die Lautstärke ist allerdings selbst beim zerspanen von Werkzeugstahl unter dem Gehörschutz deutlich wahrzunehmen. 
Ich denke auch in anbetracht des entstehenden Kondensats sollte man eher auf eine Kompressorkühlung setzen.


----------



## LastChaosTyp (8. Februar 2014)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=VUbpb23yTK8


So kühlt man mit Wasser und Luft  Ist zwar sehr laut, aber man erhält auch seine Minusgrade


----------



## GeForce-Lover (8. Februar 2014)

Wie willst du damit auf Minusgrade kommen?


----------



## General Quicksilver (9. Februar 2014)

LastChaosTyp schrieb:


> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=VUbpb23yTK8
> 
> 
> So kühlt man mit Wasser und Luft  Ist zwar sehr laut, aber man erhält auch seine Minusgrade


 
Mit dem Setup kommt man nicht mal auf Raumtemperatur. Um mit reiner luftkühlung unter Raumtemperatur zu kommen, müsste da eine  Art Turboverdichter voren dran gepackt werden, der die Luft nennenstwert komprimiert (und damit erhitzt) um diese dann in einem danachgeschalteten Kühler wieder auf annährend Raumtemperatur herunterzukühlen (wobei die Luft aber immer noch unter Druck stehen muss) und dann durch sehr enge Öffnungen die auf Raumtemperatur gekühlte Luft zu entspannen, wodurch diese sich durch den Joule-Thomson-Effekt --> Joule-Thomson-Effekt (auf unter Raumtemperatur) abkühlt und dann den nachfolgenden luftkühler entsprechend auch unter Raumtemperatur abkühlt. Um auch mal ein paar zahlen zu nenen: im Wikipeduiaartikel steht, das sich Luft bei der Entspannung von 200 Bar auf 20 Bar um etwa 45K abkühlt. Wenn man nun den bekannten doch etwas stärkeren Lüfter von Delta Elektroniks FFB1212EHE (120mm * 120mm * 38mm @ 4000 U/min) einsetzen würde, und diesen einen Strömungswiderstand entgegensetzen würde, das dessen Luftdurchsdatz auf etwa die Hälfte absinkt, würde dieser etwa 1 mbar Druck erzeugen. Also wenn nun 200000 Lüfter hintereinander geschalteten wären, würden diese die 200 Bar Druck erzeugen und dabei dann 180 m^3/h liefern. Oder Aber der Lüfter müsste 200000-mal stärker sein um die geforderte Druckdifferenz bei dem Durchsatz zu ermöglichen. Ich denke, beides kann man getrost vergessen....


----------



## LastChaosTyp (9. Februar 2014)

Und wie schafft er dann im Video die Minusgrade? Habt ihr auch gesehen, dass in der Mitte ein Radiator ist?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (9. Februar 2014)

Wie er die schafft ist vollkommen egal, das es unmöglich ist, etwas unter die Temperatur des Kühlmediums zu kühlen
Wenn ich jetzt 20 Grad heiße Luft zum kühlen von etwas (in dem Fall Hardware) verwende, dass selbst noch Abwärme produziert, wie soll man dann bitte unter 20 Grad kommen? Du wirst noch nicht mal auf 20 Grad kommen 

Logisch, ne?


----------



## General Quicksilver (9. Februar 2014)

LastChaosTyp schrieb:


> Und wie schafft er dann im Video die Minusgrade? Habt ihr auch gesehen, dass in der Mitte ein Radiator ist?



Vielleicht weil der Versuch in einem Kühlhaus bei -20 oder so stattgefunden hat? Oder weil die Sensoren falsche Werte liefern? Oder weil das ganze gefälscht ist? Vielleicht wurden die Sensorwerte auch einfach mit einem negativen Offset versehen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hierbei habe ich einfach die Temperaturen über die Offsetmöglichkeit des Programms manipuliert. Wen das Programm das nicht zu lässt, könnte man das ganze z.B. mit CheatEngine manipulieren in dem man mit diesem Programm einfach direkt den Wert in der vom Ausleseprogramm adresierten Speicherzelle manipuliert....


----------



## Fearofdeath (10. Februar 2014)

ein durchaus interesantes verfahren, aber wie schon einige sagten, die lautstärke.
aber wenn der pc im keller steht und du im eg zockst geht das bestimmt problemlos und dann auch leise xD


----------



## BigBubby (10. Februar 2014)

da reicht eg nicht. Rechne mal mind. Mit 1.og eher 2.


----------



## Fearofdeath (10. Februar 2014)

iwo musstnkeller nur iwi dämmen xD


----------



## s|n|s (10. Februar 2014)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Wie willst du damit auf Minusgrade kommen?


 

so wie jede Kühltruhe auch. Mit einem Kompressor. Nur hier wird nicht ein Kühlmittel kompressiert, sondern Luft.

(p*v)/(n*R*T) = constant

Thermische Zustandsgleichung idealer Gase

Kurz:

- Luft bei Raumtemperatur wird komprimiert. Diese Luft heizt sich nach oben genanntem Gesetz dabei auf.
- Die Hitze wird abgeführt
- Dehnt sich das Gas wieder aus, wird es kalt. Wie bei einer Sprühdose. Temperaturunterschied wieder nach obiger Gleichung.

Mit genügend Druck unter 0°C

So wie General Quicksilver das schon erklärt hat.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (10. Februar 2014)

Es ging um das verlinkte Video mit der H100, das geht nicht


----------



## Shizophrenic (17. Februar 2014)

Es ist simpel gesagt ein fake video. Ist doch logisch das dass so nicht klappt


----------



## GeForce-Lover (17. Februar 2014)

In der Tat. Erklärungen stehen hier ja genug.


----------



## haii91 (27. Februar 2014)

s|n|s schrieb:


> so wie jede Kühltruhe auch. Mit einem Kompressor. Nur hier wird nicht ein Kühlmittel kompressiert, sondern Luft.
> 
> (p*v)/(n*R*T) = constant
> 
> ...



sag mal was willst du eigt damit sagen? du stellst die ideale gasgleichung für ein system auf, dass sicht nicht mal annähernd ideal verhält.
da musst du schon mit einer realen gasgleichung kommen, wie die van-de-waals gleichung oder virial gleichung...

und ich dachte eigt das gase die sich ausdehnen mehr an kintetische energie besitzen, und demzufolge nur durch hitze oder sonstige energie in dieses niveau gebracht werden können.
und wieso komprimiert sich luft bei raumtemperatur?  ist luft nicht ein gas, oder etwa doch flüssig?

wenn der druck hoch ist, kann man unter null grad kommen, aber ich denke nicht das 600'000Pa Druck ( nach Phasendiagramm von H2O) mit diesen Lüftern drin sind.


----------



## -Shorty- (28. Februar 2014)

Meine Güte kann das Thema nicht endlich zu?

BITTE SCHLIEßEN!


----------



## dr.cupido (9. Oktober 2014)

Das Wirbelrohr funktioniert, ist aber im Hausgebrauch einfach zu laut. Das Video ist Fake, genauso wie die Videos in denen man den Stecker einer Steckerleiste in die Steckerleiste steckt und dann unendlich Strom hat


----------



## 4FF3 (6. Januar 2015)

Ich wollte gerade das selbe Thema erstellen. 

Ja das mit der Lautstärke ist ein Problem, alle Andere kann man mit Lüftern erzeugen.

Wobei ich als Tüftler auch schon eine Lösung für das 120 dB Problem habe.

Baut euch einfach ein 2 System.

So weit ich weiß , wenn  gleich Schallwellen können sie sich gegenseitig kompensieren.


----------



## BigBubby (6. Januar 2015)

Die Kompensieren sich aber nur dazwischen oder in einer Linie nicht 360grad. Wenn du es doch hinbekommst gratulation. 
Übrigens meistens kompensiert es sich nicht, sondern überlagert, was dann zu 3-6db mehr Lautstärke führt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Januar 2015)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Wie er die schafft ist vollkommen egal, das es unmöglich ist, etwas unter die Temperatur des Kühlmediums zu kühlen
> Wenn ich jetzt 20 Grad heiße Luft zum kühlen von etwas (in dem Fall Hardware) verwende, dass selbst noch Abwärme produziert, wie soll man dann bitte unter 20 Grad kommen? Du wirst noch nicht mal auf 20 Grad kommen
> 
> Logisch, ne?


Komisch, mach mal einen typischen "Sendung mit der Maus" Selbstversuch für Sechsjährige. Nimm eine Luftpume und komprimiere die Luft. Deine Luftpumpe wird warm. Dann warte etwas, bis sie kälter wird und lass die Luft über das mit einem Finger abgedeckte Ventil entweichen. Was passiert ?Es wird kalt. Einfachste Termodynamik, weil die Wärmekapazität von Gasen druckabhängig ist. 

Natürlich kann man damit wunderbar kühlen, aber die Lautstärke und der Wirkungsgrad sind eine Katastrophe. Da kann man auch gleich geschlossene Kompressorkühlungen nehmen. Für schnelle Benchmarks im schallgedämpften Raum mag das für Minuten gehen, aber da ist Trockeneis billiger und praktischer.



4FF3 schrieb:


> So weit ich weiß , wenn  gleich Schallwellen können sie sich gegenseitig kompensieren.


Man kauft sich einen "Noise cancelation" Kopfhörer, der kompensiert Krach von Außen auf genau diese Art und Weise. Und wenn Deine Nachbarn oder die Polizei klingeln, hörst Du die auch nicht. Zwei Klappen mit einer Fliege!


----------



## Superwip (8. Januar 2015)

Unabhängig vom Lärmproblem: Wie gesagt- da man dafür Druckluft braucht ist es die in praktisch jeder denkbaren Hinsicht schlechtere Alternative zu einer KoKü.


----------



## Eckism (8. Januar 2015)

LastChaosTyp schrieb:


> Ultimate Corsair H100 Cooling Mod - YouTube
> 
> 
> So kühlt man mit Wasser und Luft  Ist zwar sehr laut, aber man erhält auch seine Minusgrade


Ich frag mich ja immer, wieviele solchen Flachzangen auf den Leim gehen...Minusgrade bei "WASSER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!".
Mit Salzwasser zwar möglich, aber in ner Wasserkühlung dauerhaft unmöglich oder nicht Vorteilhaft.


----------



## -Kerby- (8. Januar 2015)

Zum Video: beim Ende des Vids erklärt er ausdrücklich, dass das alles bloß ein Fake ist und zum Spaß für die Forenuser und Autoren gemacht worden ist.
Die Werte wurden wahrscheinlich einfach reingeschnitten von einer Extremkühlung.


----------



## Muetze (8. Januar 2015)

-Kerby- schrieb:


> Zum Video: beim Ende des Vids erklärt er ausdrücklich, dass das alles bloß ein Fake ist und zum Spaß für die Forenuser und Autoren gemacht worden ist.
> Die Werte wurden wahrscheinlich einfach reingeschnitten von einer Extremkühlung.



Kann Hirn einschalten und lesen/zuhören so schwer sein?


----------



## -Kerby- (8. Januar 2015)

Muetze schrieb:


> Kann Hirn einschalten und lesen/zuhören so schwer sein?



Hier wurde bisher nur schwadroniert, wieso das unmöglich ist und, dass das ein Fake ist,
aber nie erwähnt, dass am Ende vom Video ausdrücklich gesagt wird, dass es ein Fake ist, vom Autor selber.
..und ja, ich habe mir alle Beiträge durchgelesen, sonst würde ich sowas nicht posten 

Immer wieder begeistert über den herabfallenden Ton vieler User hier.


----------



## HighEnd111 (8. Januar 2015)

Ich hab mir nicht die ganzen Posts jetzt durchgelesen und weiß daher nicht, ob das was ich schreibe schon jemand erwähnt hat... shame on me 



werrek schrieb:


> die dinger kosten bei ebay im schnitt 300 euro  das wäre kostentechnisch doch auf dem level einer sehr guten wakü oder?



Jain, je nach Komponenten kostet eine "sehr gute" WaKü auch mal mehr, in manchen Fällen das doppelte oder dreifache. Nach oben gibts keine Grenzen 

Zudem kommt die Druckluft ja nicht irgendwo aus dem Himmel, sondern muss komprimiert werden. Heißt: Kompressor, Kompressor heißt laut und ständige Stromfresserei. Wer, wie ich, eine Ausbildung in unter anderem mechanischen Berufen macht oder gemacht hat, lernt, dass Druckluft wesentlich kostenintensiver ist als Strom. Und da dein PC eh läuft und eine Pumpe auch nicht wesentlich mehr zieht, ist eine 300€ teure WaKü vermutlich die günstigere Variante.
Kommst halt nicht auf -46°C, was ich meiner CPU ehrlich gesagt auch nicht zumuten wöllte.

Die Idee ist interessant, aber mMn zu kostenintensiv.

By the way: Die Streiterei um ein totales off-topic-Thema ist ebenso sinnlos wie unseriös. Wir sind doch hier nicht im Kindergarten


----------



## Muetze (9. Januar 2015)

-Kerby- schrieb:


> Hier wurde bisher nur schwadroniert, wieso das unmöglich ist und, dass das ein Fake ist,
> aber nie erwähnt, dass am Ende vom Video ausdrücklich gesagt wird, dass es ein Fake ist, vom Autor selber.
> ..und ja, ich habe mir alle Beiträge durchgelesen, sonst würde ich sowas nicht posten
> 
> Immer wieder begeistert über den herabfallenden Ton vieler User hier.




Bezog sich auch darauf, das während ich deinen Post gelesen habe, im Hintergrund gerade der Teil des Videos lief wo gesagt wurde das es gefaket war, das war also reine Zustimmung deines Postes und Kritik an den Eröffner der sein Video wohl nicht bis zum Ende gesehen hat


----------



## -Kerby- (10. Januar 2015)

Ups... so schnell kann man es falsch verstehen!
Dann... entschuldigung für meine voreile Reaktion ^^


----------



## Muetze (13. Januar 2015)

Kein Ding, bin doch nicht so Blöd und leg mich mit Kerby an, der saugt mich noch ein und hustet mich aus.....


----------

